# Pulsar Seats in a sentra



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

How hard would this be to do? I found a set of pulsar seats at the wrecker that are in pretty good shape... they're black and my interior is greyish but the seats look like they're more comfortable.. how hard is it to do, what tools do I need and do I need to modify anything?

muccman


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

From what i've heard it bolts right into the B12 Sentra.


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

If Im not mistaken, Minuterice put Pulsar seats in a Sentra I think.

Chuck


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I had to modify the center console because I had to use the center brackets out of the pulsar in the sentra since the seat rails are slightly different. I had to get rid of the recessed area where the back screws go in on the console, and used a washer with a longer screw but I like it this way because now I don't have to worry about dimes falling down in the screw recess all the time when my seats attemp to steal people's pocket change. And the seats are definitely more comfortable, the headrests feel like pillows. This is for the '87 and '88 sentra, it has a different console than the later B12's( someone correct me if I'm wrong) so I don't know what kind( if any) fitment issues you will have with the brackets one your console. Mines the kind that has a cupholder at the back of it.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I remove my original seats (Pulsar) and replaced it with 240SX seats. Now, my lower back pain is gone. Pulsar seats are better than B12 seats though.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

So you could put 240 seats in the B12? any mods to go into the pulsar?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> So you could put 240 seats in the B12?


 Sure you can, why not. It isn't bolt-on though. I have to fabricate the side of the seat rack to bolt on the original Pulsar seat hardware. It is easy to do when you have all kinds of tools on your disposal. 


> any mods to go into the pulsar?


Sorry minute rice, I did not understand your last question. Are you asking me what future mods I am planning?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Mervic said:


> Sorry minute rice, I did not understand your last question. Are you asking me what future mods I am planning?


nope, I was asking what you had to do to get the seats into the pulsar, but I guess you already answered that.  

I was gonna fool around with the bracketry between the sentra and pulsar seats because I liked having the forward/back lever on the left hand side and didn't wanna mess with the center console, but it would've been more trouble than it's worth just for that. I ended up drilling out all of the spot welds and put in bolts on the pulsar seats anyways since 3/4's of them were broken.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

well im off to the wrecker in about 30 mins to go and look and see the seats.. minuterice.. was it challenging to put em in? I would have grabbed sport coupe seats but they're all in shitty condition here and these pulsar seats are pretty mint.. cept they're black.. the steering wheel looked good too so I might grab that while im at it. sport coupe's around here are beat to shit and have like 300+km on em so its not worth taking it from there


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I had to modify the center console because I had to use the center brackets out of the pulsar in the sentra since the seat rails are slightly different. I had to get rid of the recessed area where the back screws go in on the console, and used a washer with a longer screw. After I did all that, the seats went right in. What is your center consonle like(earlier style with cupholder, or later style withou)?


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

well.. i didnt end up getting em.. the rails were starting to rust and most of hte bolts were stripped and I couldnt get em out.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

oh well, there's a guy on here parting out his sport coupe, I'm pretty sure he still has the seats cuz I was gonna get em but then I found the $50 pulsar, he's probably still got the instrument cluster too if you want that. I see if I can find the thread.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

here it is http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46227
I already bought a wiper switch/motor/delay box from him, great guy to deal with, email him to get a faster response.


----------



## pamperu7 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Pulsar Swap*

I have swapped Pulsar seats into MY Sentra....with no problems...Mine was a 1982 Sentra and the Pulsar seats were from a 1986. I don't know about later year models though. After 1987 the seat mount differently in the Sentra. e.g. i think they change after each body style chage...B12, B13,B14....Good luck.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Minuterice, I may have to bring my car over so you can help me with this...I'm sure it's not too far...I'm just on the west side of Downtown towards Sand Springs.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd have to make room for you in my schedule(not that I have a schedule or anything), I'm supposed to help my uncle fix the power windows on his acura, then I'm gonna help my friend put his lift kit on his Z71 and possibly go salvage yard hunting for chevy and maybe nissan stuff. And I've got school and work to go to and an internship at another job every tuesday, and I still need to have somebody pick up the '87 sentra shell and maybe the '88 pulsar shell if I can find somewhere to temporarily put the parts I strip off it. Anybody need any pulsar stuff  I still have swaybars! I'll try to get a pic of what I did to the console, It's not really all that hard, I just remembered something else, I had to take off the plastic cover on the back of the ECU because it was scraping on the bottom of the pass. side seat(these seats are slightly lower than the sentra seats).


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

muccman said:


> .. the steering wheel looked good too so I might grab that while im at it.


Did you get that steering wheel? Just remembered that I had to shave a plastic ring off the back of mine to get it to not break the steering column trim, at first, I just took my sentra wheel off and started to put the pulsar wheel on, it seemed to go on fine, then when I tightened the nut down..."CRACK!", the steering column trim developed a nice crack in it from the steering wheels extra outer plastic ring on the back, oh well, you can't see the crack but I thought I'd let everybody know what was involved. I've got manaul steering with no tilt so you P/S-tilt guys might not have a probelm due to your different styled trim, just a heads-up.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

would love to see 240 seats in a b12, wish i had a seat to try it out
maby i can find one @ the junkyard


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just put Sport Coupe seats in my Sentra last night, what a night and day difference. Nice to have a little support !


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Hooray!!!

I bought Dropped89's modified pulsar seats from him yesterday. They are awesome. Unfortunately, I had worked all the night before and didn't really stop and sleep much that day. The comfort of the new seats combined with the lack of sleep probably made for some pretty unsafe driving conditions. I'm home safe now though and shampooed the bejeezus outta those seats. Man it made me smile. Project for tomorrow: New CV axle!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Now you just need to get a new steering wheel and a short throw shifter and you'll be riding in style...... :thumbup:


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

it was fun helping james put in the seats in the pooring rain lol 

see putting in and modifying pulsar seats are easy. you take one side of the bracket off the pulsar seats and do the same to the b12 seats. you then place the side off the b12 seats onto the pusar seats so its a half and half deal. ask james. you can use them fully functional like a stock seat and no console modification. another neat trick you can also put a pulsar full console in there and its much nice gives you an arm rest place places to store stuff and looks cleaner. I have a blue one for sale if anyone wants it


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I didn't even think about only swapping one rail, good idea.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Dropped89 said:


> another neat trick you can also put a pulsar full console in there and its much nice gives you an arm rest place places to store stuff and looks cleaner. I have a blue one for sale if anyone wants it


THat's it, I'm goin to the jy to check it out, can't stand the stock console. thx!


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

That console was nice, but It didn't have room for my latest idea... A Sub box built into a console... or a console built into a sub box... whatever


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am hopefully getting the sportcoupe rear seats for mine this week yet. I was kinda hoping i might be able build around the sides of the back seat like the sport coupe is set up and possibly have room to put some rear speakers there as they are in the coupe. It all sounds like a great plan, but i haven't had time to go and get the rear seat !!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Mines the kind that has a cupholder at the back of it.




...cupholder??? there is a console with a cupholder?!?? can this be put into the pulsar???


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know if that could be done very easily, if I recall correctly, the pulsar console is quite long and the my sentra's is 20-1/2" long and the rear holes for the screws are recessed about an inch, oh yeah, it's got an ash tray in the back too if that's of interest to anyone, but I have no center console compartment which could come in handy sometimes. Here's a pic http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/7518DSC00030a-med.JPG

don't look at the stains on the seat from leaky T-tops, I haven't got a chance to shampoo them.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Console in the coup has a little hinged lid over the box on the back. One of those factory options you cant live without.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I don't know if that could be done very easily, if I recall correctly, the pulsar console is quite long and the my sentra's is 20-1/2" long and the rear holes for the screws are recessed about an inch, oh yeah, it's got an ash tray in the back too if that's of interest to anyone, but I have no center console compartment which could come in handy sometimes. Here's a pic http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/7518DSC00030a-med.JPG
> 
> don't look at the stains on the seat from leaky T-tops, I haven't got a chance to shampoo them.



the pulsar console works perfect man trust me and its so nice cause it has so many compartments and gives you an extra ash trey plus if you get one from an auto which i did you can put a nice lether boot in it and it looks tight.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

there is the pulsar console in the b12 and here is some more pics of my b12 which is being used as storage for the ser


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Just as a note, If your color scheme doesn't match your new console/seats, Duplicolor brand Vinyl/Upolstery Coloring paint does a real nice job. Use it in light coats on a level surface though, the drips are a nightmare.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> Just as a note, If your color scheme doesn't match your new console/seats, Duplicolor brand Vinyl/Upolstery Coloring paint does a real nice job. Use it in light coats on a level surface though, the drips are a nightmare.


On that note, I used that same paint to recoat the rear deck panel in my B12. Something which seems to be shot in every one I have seen. Put about 3 coats on there, looks like brand new again.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i think dupli color also has an upholstery primer so that the paint last longer and doesn't chip off easily...not that it does to begin with but after 5 years of sun light you never know.


----------

